# re aquascaping!



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

i am rather new to the whole planted aquariums thing and need advice as to how many plants i need, some good recommendations, and if my light is okay.

i have a 30 gallon tank with a 17w full spectrum light. i want a natural look so i plan to get a ground cover, and some thick bushes for the back wall. i found HEMIANTHUS CALLITRICHOIDES as a ground cover. any opinions? also i was thinking some dwarf hairgrass for here and there. but i need a big thick plant for the back. HELP


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Ford, lets start by whats in the tank as far as substrate. then the lighting is very low, Im not sure if ANY ground cover will work at all. 
You can get a 30" T5ho light and bump your watt per gallon up.
Are you going to run Co2?


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

its average sized gravel mixed with smaller gravel. also i have an 18" piece of driftwood. i also read that having carbon in your filter is bad for plants? cause i do : ) . next ph is an exact 7 and water temp is a consistent 79. also i am not really familiar with CO2 application but would be willing to do it if its not too expensive.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

gravel wont sustain the plants for long, its best to use a planting medium such as flourite or eco-complete.
Driftwood is good for plants because it accents as well as gives an anchoring place for plants like mosses,ferns and anubias.
I dont use carbon at all so i couldnt tell you on that.
Ph and temp are fine.
Co2 can be expensive or you can go DIY and just make a brew every 2-5 weeks.


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

my bulb is 24" and came with the tank. what wattage should i be looking into, 24w? also would it be cool to mix in some fine fluorite into the small gravel?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, and 1" pro choice select for my substrate layered from bottom to top.

17w is not enough light try for 30-50w.

for planting I use tall plants in back (anacharis, bacopa, vals), small potted types on each side with a large amazon sword for a centerpeice.


my .02


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes you can mix the gravel with a planting substrate. alot of people do.go heavy on the planting stuff though, you want depth for root growth. Swords have huge root systems and are heavy root feeders so root tabs might be needed with those guys IF they dont do good on their own.


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

okay so i have a 20watt light fixture, that being said i cant have a bulb higher then 20watts? aka i need a new fixture and bulb?


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

okay well this light fixture is confusing me, it came with the 29 gallon aqueon deluxe starter kit. which is one compact florescent light under a matching hood. need help on how strong of a bulb i can put in the fixture.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Well I dont think you will find a stronger flourescent if you do it wont be much more then you got now. Look into T5HO fixtures, ebay,aquabid,ect even forums have them all the time. Lighting is one of the keys to a successful planted tank, insufficient lighting wont grow anything.


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

before i drop the money on an expensive light system does anyone know if the aqueon deluxe 24" florescent light fixture will support at least a 30watt bulb?


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

i cant find the info anywhere*


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, I have an Aqueon 30" twin-tube fixture that doesn't have the max wattage listed on it or the directions. I plan on putting a 75w bulb in it. Don't decide to do it yourself on what I'm doing though. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

well petsmart sells a dual tube unit that has 2 17w bulbs. would that be just as good as say a ho t5 light?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need wattage for a planted tank. I would shoot for 2.5wpg (watts per gallon) or higher, but I'm no lighting expert.


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

true, i just didn't know if the two 17 watt bulbs would essentially make a 34.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yes, the 17x2 would be a 34watt total. 
You arent going to get any more wattage then that, If you want a good planted tank then invest in the proper lighting, Im not saying go out and buy the most expensive stuff Just get a decent light and you will be fine.
I think petco is selling the 36" coralife T5HO fixture for around 100 bucks, which is a good deal and will give you 2.6 wpg, it uses 39W bulbs.


----------



## Ford101 (Jun 11, 2010)

i found a GLO T5 HO light system. the 2x24" one totaling 48 watts. all for $89. good deal?


----------

